# Any other March 2014 babies?



## newmomkaren

I just got my positive pregnancy test YESTERDAY and I am so excited! I haven't been to the doctor yet, but I've calculated my expected due date as March 16, 2014. I'm 38 and this will be my first child! I've been waiting to have children since I was, oh... about 20. :happydance: Would love to hear from anyone else in the same boat so we can share this wonderful experience together!!!!!!!


----------



## moondust7

Hey - I am 38 as well, pregnant with my first, and due March 15! I have been pregnant twice before (both miscarriages) but am hoping this one is the sticky one! Good luck and let's keep in touch here!!


----------



## newmomkaren

moondust7 said:


> Hey - I am 38 as well, pregnant with my first, and due March 15! I have been pregnant twice before (both miscarriages) but am hoping this one is the sticky one! Good luck and let's keep in touch here!!

Hi moondust! Our due dates are so close! How exciting! I was so sorry to read about your miscarriages. It's heartbreaking. :( But it's great news to hear that you're pregnant again!!! I've heard of so many stories of people having successful pregnancies after miscarriages so I'm sending you all my best that this is your successful one! 

I've had some bloating, and severe insomnia last night (because I was so excited!) but no other symptoms. I called my ob/gyn this morning and her next available date is 7/30. I can't wait! Let's definitely keep in touch! Would love to share this journey with you!! :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls,

I am 38 too and pregnant for the 2nd time. My first (conceived by IUI) passed on and was delivered at 16 weeks. This was just over 8 weeks ago and then after a month off, I fell pregnant naturally whilst waiting for my 1st cycle of IVF to start. I am due March 18th 2014.

I am under Fertility Specialist care, despite falling naturally so am going for BETA blood's twice weekly to check HCG is doubling and that progesterone support is not need. My 1st scan is 30th July.

It's still very early but I just pray and hope that this pregnancy has a different outcome - I am extremely nervous!

I am so excited for you girls :hugs:


----------



## newmomkaren

xxDreamxx said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I am 38 too and pregnant for the 2nd time. My first (conceived by IUI) passed on and was delivered at 16 weeks. This was just over 8 weeks ago and then after a month off, I fell pregnant naturally whilst waiting for my 1st cycle of IVF to start. I am due March 18th 2014.
> 
> I am under Fertility Specialist care, despite falling naturally so am going for BETA blood's twice weekly to check HCG is doubling and that progesterone support is not need. My 1st scan is 30th July.
> 
> It's still very early but I just pray and hope that this pregnancy has a different outcome - I am extremely nervous!
> 
> I am so excited for you girls :hugs:

Great to meet you and CONGRATS! How exciting that you were able to conceive naturally! I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage, but yours and moondust's stories are proof that all is not lost and you CAN get pregnant again! That soothes my nerves because I know it's SO early right now and there is a higher rate of miscarriages when we're over 35, so I am trying not to get too excited but just can't help it! Your doctor's appt is the same day as mine! We'll have to share stories! So happy to meet you both!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey ladies and congrats - I am due March too (6th by O date and 7th by LMP)

There is another MARCH thread on-going too, if you would like to pop in and say hi -you would all be made most welcome 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...f-youre-due-march-2014-a-95.html#post28345845


----------



## moondust7

newmomkaren - I sure hope this one is healthy and happy! I've definitely had some bloating too, and lots of constipation... and this morning I felt really nauseous (which is a good thing :haha: ). Congrats on your new pregnancy!! :flower:

xxDreamxx - I'm getting the blood tests too. I went on Monday for my hcg and progesterone check, and am going back today to get another hcg test. Tomorrow I'll find out from my OB if they'll be giving me progesterone based on the results. I'm hoping these will be sticky babies for both of us!!! :hugs: :flower:

Wannabubba - congrats!! Yes I'll definitely check out that thread also. Keep in touch with us here too - I'd love hearing from a momma who knows the ropes!! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## rn2011

Hi! I am due March 6! I will be 43 on the 22nd of this month. Am hoping this is a sticky baby!


----------



## moondust7

Hi rn - woot! Congrats!


----------



## MrsPhez

I'd love to join you! I'm 37, pregnant with number 2. Had a couple of near misses since he came along and am super excited about this one! Feeling quite nauseous and tired which makes me feel good about how this pregnancy is progressing. Am due March 2nd I think.


----------



## Odessa

Here's another. I did positive test yestarday, so online calculators give me due date 19th March. I'm 40, the pregancy is my first and also my husband's first. We have been trying 9 moths now so another 9 to go.


----------



## moondust7

Hi MrsPhez and Odessa! 

How are you all feeling today?

I have mild nausea and occasional boob-stabs. This morning I was exhausted - I think the placenta should be beginning to form. Otherwise, I haven't had a whole lot of symptoms the past couple days. I hear the symptoms sometimes lighten up after 5weeks, and then come on strong again in the next couple weeks. So, we'll see!


----------



## BionicMommy

Hi I am 37 and pregnant with my second child.
I am currently 7 weeks and due 3-2-14
soooo excited!!!!!! really wanting a girl this time since I already have a boy and 3 stepsons!!! 
I am 7 weeks and haven't had any morning sickness.............anyone else relate?? I am thankful but feel like i should be sick...lol


----------



## MrsPhez

moondust7 said:


> Hi MrsPhez and Odessa!
> 
> How are you all feeling today?
> 
> I have mild nausea and occasional boob-stabs. This morning I was exhausted - I think the placenta should be beginning to form. Otherwise, I haven't had a whole lot of symptoms the past couple days. I hear the symptoms sometimes lighten up after 5weeks, and then come on strong again in the next couple weeks. So, we'll see!

Occasional nausea, sore nipples, tiredness and night waking for an hour or so which drives me insane! I wake up absolutely starving hungry as well but hardly going to eat anything at 3am!


----------



## rn2011

Congrats!


----------



## Wolfie

I'm due March 8. I'm 37 and this is my second pregnancy. I have a 22 month old son. I felt quite ill around when my period was due but have been feeling fine for the last week and a half and am nervous something is wrong as I just don't "feel" pregnant. Going for a private scan next Wed when I'll be 7 +4 so fingers crossed


----------



## moondust7

Hey Wolfie! My symptoms come and go, so I totally understand the nervousness. Good luck on your scan!! I'm sure it will go great.


----------



## aurora32

Hi All :hi:

Im 38 and pg with number 7 and im due on March 22nd xx


----------



## moondust7

Aurora - wow number 7! Lucky number 7! I am hoping that 3rd time's the charm for me. We will see. Hope you all are doing well. I had lots of symptoms over the weekend (lots of saliva, nausea), but today I seem to be symptom-free. Hope that means everything is ok.


----------



## Mells54

Hi Ladies! I'm due 17 March with number 1. I'll be 38 next month. Symptoms come and go, so I'm a little worried. US scheduled for this Wednesday!


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: I've been a bit hesitant to join in as I am also a bit nervous as to whether this will work out but have decided to say hello as I see a few familiar faces :flower:

Mells you still don't have a ticker :haha:

I'm due on march 14th :thumbup:


----------



## Mells54

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: I've been a bit hesitant to join in as I am also a bit nervous as to whether this will work out but have decided to say hello as I see a few familiar faces :flower:
> 
> Mells you still don't have a ticker :haha:
> 
> I'm due on march 14th :thumbup:

BF, I haven't even changed my status from TTC to expecting. I was going to wait until my scan on Wednesday.


----------



## Butterfly67

Mells54 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: I've been a bit hesitant to join in as I am also a bit nervous as to whether this will work out but have decided to say hello as I see a few familiar faces :flower:
> 
> Mells you still don't have a ticker :haha:
> 
> I'm due on march 14th :thumbup:
> 
> BF, I haven't even changed my status from TTC to expecting. I was going to wait until my scan on Wednesday.Click to expand...

:wacko::haha::hugs:


----------



## ourmiracle35

Got a positive on the 19th and EDD is 03/22/2014!:happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats OM35 :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Miracle!


----------



## Mahas

Finally pregnant with twins after TTC for 4 years... I am 36 and I regret reading about the nt scans... Nervous but I have complete faith in the Almighty that all's going to be perfect In Sha Allah!!!

NTS ON Aug 21st... 
EDD March 7th, 2013...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Is it ok if I join? Technically I am due April 1st but I dont see a forum for me :)


edited: Forgot to add... I am 38 and have a 21 year old and a 17 year old... we've been trying for 3.5 years for this one :)


----------



## Mells54

Hi Brandy!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Hi Brandy!

Oh no it's Mells!! I am stalking you :ninja:


haha no but nice to see familiar faces :)


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Brandy!
> 
> Oh no it's Mells!! I am stalking you :ninja:
> 
> 
> haha no but nice to see familiar faces :)Click to expand...

No stalking, just nice to have a bump buddy! Especially since you might have twins as well!!!! :baby::baby:


----------



## aurora32

Hi to all the new ladies :hi:


----------



## Tiger77

Room for one more here :happydance:
I haven't posted for a few months since my partner and i started 'not preventing' back in march.
I am 35(36 in september) and it is my first pregnancy.Last thursday i decided to buy a twin pack of cheap pregnancy tests,as for a few days previously,my boobs were really sore(they aren't usually) and i had been unusually moody,so i thought i would do a test just to rule the prospect out,and it was a :bfp:....well actually i did 3,a CB and another cheapy,all :bfp:! All clear as day too.I still have them laid on my bathroom cabinet to remind me that i am actually pregnant,because i still can't believe it!
Shocked was not the word,i never ever expected it to be :bfp:
We are both very happy,even though it was a surprise!It hasn't properly sunk in yet,but it is beginning to :D.
So i have done my own working out and it puts my due date at 25th march.I am currently waiting for my first appointment with the midwife for my bloods doing.
It still feels strange talking about myself being pregnant :headspin:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hi tiger and congrats, I remember you from the ttc 35+ #1 thread a it back :thumbup:


----------



## Tiger77

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: hi tiger and congrats, I remember you from the ttc 35+ #1 thread a it back :thumbup:

Thanks,Butterfly :D.I remember you too!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## moondust7

Just wanted to jump in and say hi again ladies! Hope you're all doing well. I have a UTI (fun fun) and am taking antibiotics. My first u/s is next Wednesday, so 9 nights to go.


----------



## ~Brandy~

moondust7 said:


> Just wanted to jump in and say hi again ladies! Hope you're all doing well. I have a UTI (fun fun) and am taking antibiotics. My first u/s is next Wednesday, so 9 nights to go.

Oh goodie only 9 days! Mines in 15 or a lifetime it feels haha


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> moondust7 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and say hi again ladies! Hope you're all doing well. I have a UTI (fun fun) and am taking antibiotics. My first u/s is next Wednesday, so 9 nights to go.
> 
> Oh goodie only 9 days! Mines in 15 or a lifetime it feels hahaClick to expand...

My US is next Wednesday too!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moondust7 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and say hi again ladies! Hope you're all doing well. I have a UTI (fun fun) and am taking antibiotics. My first u/s is next Wednesday, so 9 nights to go.
> 
> Oh goodie only 9 days! Mines in 15 or a lifetime it feels hahaClick to expand...
> 
> My US is next Wednesday too!!!!Click to expand...

Ahh I cant wait!! Maybe you will be like August and one split! haha :haha:


----------



## Charliegirl27

Hi ladies, congrats to all. 

Please can I join in? I'm 37 and due no 3 on March 27th according to my calculations. Not been an easy journey but here now. Still to see the midwife in 3 weeks and hopefully 1st scan in 4 weeks. Eek soooo excited! :cloud9:


----------



## Tiger77

Hi and welcome Charliegirl :hi:
How do i get a ticker btw,really want one? Keep meaning to post and ask :haha:
I am still peeing on a stick to make sure that i'm not imagining it,lol,Did one this afternoon,:haha:! Any of you girls still doing it?


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Hello ladies!
This is my first time being pregnant in the 35 and up category, I'm 35, 36 this November. I'm 9 weeks and due 3/5/14 but I have c-sections so probably really looking at February but I'm going by my due date ;)
Nice to meet you all, hugs from Alaska!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Tiger77 said:


> Hi and welcome Charliegirl :hi:
> How do i get a ticker btw,really want one? Keep meaning to post and ask :haha:
> I am still peeing on a stick to make sure that i'm not imagining it,lol,Did one this afternoon,:haha:! Any of you girls still doing it?

I got my tickers from lilypie.com ;)

I "stole" a preggo test from my doctors office today, they keep a large basket in the bathroom. Was happy to see it was still a blazing BFP, lol...Your not alone there..


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tiger77 said:


> Hi and welcome Charliegirl :hi:
> How do i get a ticker btw,really want one? Keep meaning to post and ask :haha:
> I am still peeing on a stick to make sure that i'm not imagining it,lol,Did one this afternoon,:haha:! Any of you girls still doing it?

I stopped so I didn't flip out when I had the hook effect.


----------



## Butterfly67

Tiger77 said:


> Hi and welcome Charliegirl :hi:
> How do i get a ticker btw,really want one? Keep meaning to post and ask :haha:
> I am still peeing on a stick to make sure that i'm not imagining it,lol,Did one this afternoon,:haha:! Any of you girls still doing it?

I did them until the digi said 3+ and the IC was as dark as the control line :thumbup:

Just google 'pregnancy tickers' and you'll get loads of options. Yes you need a ticker :haha:

Alaskan your girl is gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Tiger77

Thanks ladies,will get one when i have the energy lol! Sooo tired today,don't have any energy,hardly slept at all last night,wish it would cool down a bit :growlmad:


----------



## mrs stru

Any room for a little one? 

I'm 37 and 5+4 with my first. Due on 31st March. 

Me and OH have been trying for 4 years, fell pregnant naturally after 2 years but ended in mc at 6wks. Then had ICSI 12 months later (may 2012) as tests showed low sperm count but this failed. 

14 months on, we had given up hope and decided this would be our last month of trying before looking into adoption. But AF was a no show and by day 30 I decided to test and got a BFP:happydance:

Still very cautious though and can't help thinking that something will go wrong which is not helped by the lack of any major symptoms, just occasional nausea and being constantly hungry!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Butterfly67 said:


> Tiger77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome Charliegirl :hi:
> How do i get a ticker btw,really want one? Keep meaning to post and ask :haha:
> I am still peeing on a stick to make sure that i'm not imagining it,lol,Did one this afternoon,:haha:! Any of you girls still doing it?
> 
> I did them until the digi said 3+ and the IC was as dark as the control line :thumbup:
> 
> Just google 'pregnancy tickers' and you'll get loads of options. Yes you need a ticker :haha:
> 
> Alaskan your girl is gorgeous :cloud9:Click to expand...

Awwww, thank you so much!

She is so excited to be a big sister :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

mrs stru said:


> Any room for a little one?
> 
> I'm 37 and 5+4 with my first. Due on 31st March.
> 
> Me and OH have been trying for 4 years, fell pregnant naturally after 2 years but ended in mc at 6wks. Then had ICSI 12 months later (may 2012) as tests showed low sperm count but this failed.
> 
> 14 months on, we had given up hope and decided this would be our last month of trying before looking into adoption. But AF was a no show and by day 30 I decided to test and got a BFP:happydance:
> 
> Still very cautious though and can't help thinking that something will go wrong which is not helped by the lack of any major symptoms, just occasional nausea and being constantly hungry!


Welcome and congratulations :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

mrs stru said:


> Any room for a little one?
> 
> I'm 37 and 5+4 with my first. Due on 31st March.
> 
> Me and OH have been trying for 4 years, fell pregnant naturally after 2 years but ended in mc at 6wks. Then had ICSI 12 months later (may 2012) as tests showed low sperm count but this failed.
> 
> 14 months on, we had given up hope and decided this would be our last month of trying before looking into adoption. But AF was a no show and by day 30 I decided to test and got a BFP:happydance:
> 
> Still very cautious though and can't help thinking that something will go wrong which is not helped by the lack of any major symptoms, just occasional nausea and being constantly hungry!

welcome and congrats on your BFP xxx



Tiger77 said:


> Hi and welcome Charliegirl :hi:
> How do i get a ticker btw,really want one? Keep meaning to post and ask :haha:
> I am still peeing on a stick to make sure that i'm not imagining it,lol,Did one this afternoon,:haha:! Any of you girls still doing it?


Lol -I POAS yesterday at 9weeks lol -just had a brief moment when my symptoms of nausea /extreme hunger sore boobs and swollen abdo seemed to be gone and I wanted to check lmao -still BFP and nausea and etherything returned later with a vengeance haha



Charliegirl27 said:


> Hi ladies, congrats to all.
> 
> Please can I join in? I'm 37 and due no 3 on March 27th according to my calculations. Not been an easy journey but here now. Still to see the midwife in 3 weeks and hopefully 1st scan in 4 weeks. Eek soooo excited! :cloud9:

congrats and Hi xx


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Was curious, has anyone done or going to do the MaterniT21, Verifi or Harmony Test? It screens for genetic disorders and also tells you the babies sex done at 10-12 weeks...


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm not sure if they do that in the uk (if they do it's likely not on the nhs) so I don't think I will be. Would be cool to know the sex that early though!


----------



## KatherineA

Hello to everyone on this exciting thread!! 

Iam new to this section and have been on the Assisted Conception thread for a while now. After a long journey, alot of hoping and praying, I am finally pregnant and due on 16 March!!! Just holding out until the 12 week scan and keeping it very quiet at the moment

Its good to see a contrast of those who fell pregant naturally as well as some fellow IVF'ers and those who have undergone assisted reproduction techniques on here!

Good to all with your impending arrivals:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

KatherineA said:


> Hello to everyone on this exciting thread!!
> 
> Iam new to this section and have been on the Assisted Conception thread for a while now. After a long journey, alot of hoping and praying, I am finally pregnant and due on 16 March!!! Just holding out until the 12 week scan and keeping it very quiet at the moment
> 
> Its good to see a contrast of those who fell pregant naturally as well as some fellow IVF'ers and those who have undergone assisted reproduction techniques on here!
> 
> Good to all with your impending arrivals:hugs:

Welcome :)


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies would love to join! im Melissa and 35, will be 36 in November. pregnant with #7 due march 15 :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

alaskanwhitec said:


> Was curious, has anyone done or going to do the MaterniT21, Verifi or Harmony Test? It screens for genetic disorders and also tells you the babies sex done at 10-12 weeks...

I wont see my OB until my 13th week of pregnancy because I am supervised by my fertility doctor. I might ask him now if thats something we can do before I get released to my regular OB.


----------



## blessedmomma

alaskanwhitec said:


> Was curious, has anyone done or going to do the MaterniT21, Verifi or Harmony Test? It screens for genetic disorders and also tells you the babies sex done at 10-12 weeks...

i would love to have one of these done, but I need to see if my insurance covers one of them first :flower:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I saw my doctor today and I will be getting the Harmony test this Tuesday! So exciting to know I will know the gender in less then 2 weeks...if they have in Alaska I'm sure they have in many other places..but first and foremost, it's a screening for genetic disorders so I'm apprehensive and hoping for the best :)
Saw my little one for the first time today. I'm in love!!!

https://i.imgur.com/yN964Sb.jpg


----------



## alaskanwhitec

blessedmomma said:


> hi ladies would love to join! im Melissa and 35, will be 36 in November. pregnant with #7 due march 15 :)

I'm also 35, turning 36 November 7th ;)


----------



## Butterfly67

Aww lovely pic Alaskan :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

alaskanwhitec said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies would love to join! im Melissa and 35, will be 36 in November. pregnant with #7 due march 15 :)
> 
> I'm also 35, turning 36 November 7th ;)Click to expand...

I will be 36 November 13th :) beeeeeautiful baby in your ultrasound scan pic!!!!! 

is your insurance covering the harmony test?


----------



## Butterfly67

blessedmomma said:


> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies would love to join! im Melissa and 35, will be 36 in November. pregnant with #7 due march 15 :)
> 
> I'm also 35, turning 36 November 7th ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I will be 36 November 13th :) beeeeeautiful baby in your ultrasound scan pic!!!!!
> 
> is your insurance covering the harmony test?Click to expand...

I'll split the difference in dates anyway as I will be 46 on Nov 11th :haha:


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

Hey, can I join?

I am 42, will be 43 when I deliver. This is my first successful pregnancy - had my scan at 9w6 and baby measured perfectly and was moving and had a perfect heartbeat....

I am thinking about getitng the Harmony test done as well, just so I can prepare myself should anything come back abnormal. 

Congrats to all the mommies! My due date is March 8, 2014!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

blessedmomma said:


> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies would love to join! im Melissa and 35, will be 36 in November. pregnant with #7 due march 15 :)
> 
> I'm also 35, turning 36 November 7th ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I will be 36 November 13th :) beeeeeautiful baby in your ultrasound scan pic!!!!!
> 
> is your insurance covering the harmony test?Click to expand...

Awww, thanks...
Yep, my insurance covers the test, so thankful for that..
As far as I've seen on their site they take most insurance and Medicaid/Medicare so I'd definitely ask your provider about it. ;)


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Butterfly67 said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies would love to join! im Melissa and 35, will be 36 in November. pregnant with #7 due march 15 :)
> 
> I'm also 35, turning 36 November 7th ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I will be 36 November 13th :) beeeeeautiful baby in your ultrasound scan pic!!!!!
> 
> is your insurance covering the harmony test?Click to expand...
> 
> I'll split the difference in dates anyway as I will be 46 on Nov 11th :haha:Click to expand...

 Uh oh... All these Scorpio's, lol...


----------



## xxDreamxx

KatherineA said:


> Hello to everyone on this exciting thread!!
> 
> Iam new to this section and have been on the Assisted Conception thread for a while now. After a long journey, alot of hoping and praying, I am finally pregnant and due on 16 March!!! Just holding out until the 12 week scan and keeping it very quiet at the moment
> 
> Its good to see a contrast of those who fell pregant naturally as well as some fellow IVF'ers and those who have undergone assisted reproduction techniques on here!
> 
> Good to all with your impending arrivals:hugs:

Congratulations on your BFP :) 

I am 38 too & my AMH is 1.2. We were waiting on IVF (see my signature) but somehow fell pregnant whilst waiting. Not sure who was more surprised, me or my fertility Dr :)

Happy & Healthy 9 months to you :)


----------



## Pankers75

Hi ladies, I'm 37, 38 in December. First time pregnant after TTC for 3 years. I'm due around 26th March ish. My cycles are all over the place and I had no idea when I ovulated in June as we were having a month off. My RE called it "direct ovarian threat" as we managed to get pregnant naturally, and found out the Friday before the scheduled HSG on Monday. I'm 7+3 and had 2 u/s so far, got to hear the heartbeat last time, it was so fantastic.

Symptoms have been pretty mild so far. Sore boobs, slight nausea, CRAZY dreams and broken sleep. I go from being starving to feeling normal. Occasional aching but nothing spectacular.

So excited for you all!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I'm off to take my Harmony Test ladies. I know results wont be back for 7-10 business days but just knowing I'm going in to get it done has my tummy in knots...


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome pankers :) and congrats

alaskan- yay!!!! I will be getting the verifi done and I cant wait :) of course when its time to actually do it I will probably have knots too


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had my second scan today and the babies are healthy :happydance::happydance:


Baby A HB 122 and measuring in at 6w6d
Baby B HB 131 and measuring in at 7w1d


I have never been so relieved. I thought the best moment was getting my BFP but this has beaten it by far!! :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay brandy! beautiful isn't it :cloud9:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Hello ladies, I am 37 and my OH is 45, expecting our second baby together. Scan next week :)


----------



## alaskanwhitec

blessedmomma said:


> welcome pankers :) and congrats
> 
> alaskan- yay!!!! I will be getting the verifi done and I cant wait :) of course when its time to actually do it I will probably have knots too

Oh good, you should be having that done very soon, how exciting. Hoping for our babes to be healthy and also excited for us to know our babies genders very soon. Do let me know how that goes for you ;)


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

~Brandy~ said:


> I had my second scan today and the babies are healthy :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Baby A HB 122 and measuring in at 6w6d
> Baby B HB 131 and measuring in at 7w1d
> 
> 
> I have never been so relieved. I thought the best moment was getting my BFP but this has beaten it by far!! :cloud9:

CONGRATS!!!! Great news. Hearing the heartbeat is the BEST thing in the world!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Aww congrats Brandy - I cant wait to hear our bubbas heart beat, makes everything feel ' real' once you see a scan pic and hear a heart beat - 13 days to go til I get my first scan at 12w5d

xx


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Anyone else seriously tired? The last two days I've had to take afternoon naps...that's not like me...Fatigue has hit me hard!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

alaskanwhitec said:


> Anyone else seriously tired? The last two days I've had to take afternoon naps...that's not like me...Fatigue has hit me hard!!

Yep I have been an exhausted mess for a couple weeks. I sleep 16 hours a day if I can


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I honestly don't know how women can work jobs in there first trimester... I couldn't do it. I can't seem to get anything done :(


----------



## 44npregnant

I'm due March 25! Can't wait!:cloud9:


----------



## Butterfly67

alaskanwhitec said:


> I honestly don't know how women can work jobs in there first trimester... I couldn't do it. I can't seem to get anything done :(

My thoughts exactly. I am self employed and work from home but I'm struggling right now! :sleep:

Congrats 44! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I feel I could just cry. My toddler wants my attention and I am too tired to keep up with her, feel like a bad mommy right now. Can't wait to feel better...


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have a full time job that while not physical its mentally exhausting... I do Corporate Accounting. I am going to be a SAHM mom once I deliver the babies but I have truely thought about doing it right this minute to avoid this ridiculous torture.


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

I work full time as well and I swear it is getting harder and harder to get things done because I am so sleepy. All I think about is 4:00 so I can go home and take a nap. I look forward to the second trimester when everyone says you get some of your energy back.
Hope you ladies have a great weekend!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nolagyrl1913 said:


> I work full time as well and I swear it is getting harder and harder to get things done because I am so sleepy. All I think about is 4:00 so I can go home and take a nap. I look forward to the second trimester when everyone says you get some of your energy back.
> Hope you ladies have a great weekend!!

Thats so scary... you're 4 weeks ahead of me. I truely hope I am not feeling this tired for that much longer haha.


I hope you get your energy back soon!


----------



## blessedmomma

I have to agree ladies, cant imagine having to go to work right now. my girls are 14 and 13 and they have been helping out tremendously. they are great kids! they are getting their brothers up at 8:30 and feeding them breakfast plus cleaning them up. I cant even get out of bed til 10 im so worn out! im so sick and tired all day they are helping out with laundry and dishes and just general cleaning then my DH takes over on the weekends. cant wait for ms and exhaustion to pass. 

welcome 44 and congrats <3


----------



## alaskanwhitec

How's everyone feeling these days? 
I was hoping to start feeling a little better as I get closer to the end of my first tri. No such luck. I can't remember feeling this bad with my daughter. Everyone likes to remind me I'm older now, so nice of them to remind me. It sure is getting hard to juggle the housework, a toddler who's turning 3, and a man who all of a sudden finds me irresistible. Ugh, like I have the energy. I don't want none of "that" right now, lol..
So just checking in and seeing how all you guys are doing. Hope all is well with you lovely "girls" ;)


----------



## Butterfly67

Feeling ok in the mornings but not so great by the evening. Struggling to eat proper meals after lunch time now. Hoping it gets better maybe by 14 weeks so a few weeks to go for me. It's not horrendous though so I can put up with it :thumbup:


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

Butterfly67 said:


> Feeling ok in the mornings but not so great by the evening. Struggling to eat proper meals after lunch time now. Hoping it gets better maybe by 14 weeks so a few weeks to go for me. It's not horrendous though so I can put up with it :thumbup:

I am having a hard time eating period. I don't have a taste for anything but grapes, canned peaches, pickles and olives.....sounds real healthy, right? And even with the little I do eat I suffer with indigestion so bad.....I swear I am not complaining because I will go through whatever I have to for this peanut to be ok.....I do miss my appetite :)


----------



## blessedmomma

I was feeling very rough and was prescribed Zofran for it since I have had hyperemesis in the past. it wasn't really working. I had them switch it to the dissolvable Zofran and its helping much better. not sure why, but it does. im so over being sick and exhausted!!!! have been sleeping til 10am :shock: and its taking away time from homeschooling the kids. we are getting things done but its later in the afternoon than I would like to be teaching. my first ob appt is this Thursday and im excited as I will find out a date for my verifi test and 12 weeks scan :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I can eat anything that isnt nailed down but I cant stay awake to save my life... Nor do I have motivation to do anything. The thought of doing dishes and making dinner is like asking me to hike 5 miles up hill :*( but I am doing it... barely


----------



## Butterfly67

~Brandy~ said:


> I can eat anything that isnt nailed down but I cant stay awake to save my life... Nor do I have motivation to do anything. The thought of doing dishes and making dinner is like asking me to hike 5 miles up hill :*( but I am doing it... barely

:rofl: this is me, dishes piling up although I finally did them all last night :haha: and the thought of making dinner :nope: so I snack on [email protected] :dohh::haha:


----------



## ooopsbaby14

I'm 40 and am 8 weeks pregnant naturally and w/o planning, Surprise! Happy 40th to me! Due date guestimate is 3/30. I've got 2 other children, both daughters 9 and 11. 

I am feeling confused as I guess pg at 40 is in itself a risk factor, but I have no other risk factors. Well I do, weight and high bp, no history of pregnancy related complications though. My drs office doesn't want to see me until 9/17. I don't even call the nurse line until 9/3. Is that standard protocol? 

Glad I found all you AMA moms to be!


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi oops :hi: whereabouts are you? In the UK you tend to see the midwife at 8 weeks and get your first scan at 12 weeks :coffee:


----------



## wannabubba#4

congrats oopsbaby - I am 40 too and have been classed low risk for my pregnancy -I have no other risk factors and so far have had a lovely pregnancy. Hope you are keeping well, and congratulations xx A lovely little surprise for you -life definitely does begin at 40 lol xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats ooops! and welcome <3


----------



## ~Brandy~

ooopsbaby14 said:


> I'm 40 and am 8 weeks pregnant naturally and w/o planning, Surprise! Happy 40th to me! Due date guestimate is 3/30. I've got 2 other children, both daughters 9 and 11.
> 
> I am feeling confused as I guess pg at 40 is in itself a risk factor, but I have no other risk factors. Well I do, weight and high bp, no history of pregnancy related complications though. My drs office doesn't want to see me until 9/17. I don't even call the nurse line until 9/3. Is that standard protocol?
> 
> Glad I found all you AMA moms to be!

Thats standard if they have no reason to assume you would be at high risk :) Thats good for you although the peace of mind of seeing the doctor is nice.

I am high risk so I have to see the doctors constantly so count your lucky stars.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I'm on :cloud9: right now! My Harmony Test results are in. Negative for all the disorders the test tests for (Down's, Trisomy, a few others I can't remember off the top of my head) and I'm having a girl!!! So excited!


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

alaskanwhitec said:


> I'm on :cloud9: right now! My Harmony Test results are in. Negative for all the disorders the test tests for (Down's, Trisomy, a few others I can't remember off the top of my head) and I'm having a girl!!! So excited!

Great news!!! Congrats!


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats Alaskan and amazing to know already what you are having :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

alaskanwhitec said:


> I'm on :cloud9: right now! My Harmony Test results are in. Negative for all the disorders the test tests for (Down's, Trisomy, a few others I can't remember off the top of my head) and I'm having a girl!!! So excited!

Congratulations :) 


They cant do that test with twins :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats Alaskan!!!!! im so jealous, I cant wait to find out the gender <3


----------



## alaskanwhitec

blessedmomma said:


> congrats Alaskan!!!!! im so jealous, I cant wait to find out the gender <3

Have you had your blood draw for the test yet?


----------



## alaskanwhitec

~Brandy~ said:


> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> I'm on :cloud9: right now! My Harmony Test results are in. Negative for all the disorders the test tests for (Down's, Trisomy, a few others I can't remember off the top of my head) and I'm having a girl!!! So excited!
> 
> Congratulations :)
> 
> 
> They cant do that test with twins :dohh:Click to expand...

I could be wrong but I could have sworn they just started doing the Harmony Test with twins..


----------



## ~Brandy~

alaskanwhitec said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> I'm on :cloud9: right now! My Harmony Test results are in. Negative for all the disorders the test tests for (Down's, Trisomy, a few others I can't remember off the top of my head) and I'm having a girl!!! So excited!
> 
> Congratulations :)
> 
> 
> They cant do that test with twins :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong but I could have sworn they just started doing the Harmony Test with twins..Click to expand...

I will have to ask my new doctor. My previous doctor said no


----------



## blessedmomma

:( I probably wont be getting the verifi done. I was informed that the only way they really do it is if there is high risk indicated with the nuchal translucency scan and first tri blood screen. im certainly not hoping those will be high risk. the good thing is they scheduled my nt scan for sept 11th which makes me 13+4. the closer you are to 14 wks the more accurate the nub theory is. the specialist who does mine is the top one in the state. I had him last pregnancy and he was right about gender last time. I was only 12ish weeks then too so it would have even been less accurate. I will definitely be asking again :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

alaskanwhitec said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> I'm on :cloud9: right now! My Harmony Test results are in. Negative for all the disorders the test tests for (Down's, Trisomy, a few others I can't remember off the top of my head) and I'm having a girl!!! So excited!
> 
> Congratulations :)
> 
> 
> They cant do that test with twins :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong but I could have sworn they just started doing the Harmony Test with twins..Click to expand...

Yes! I just found out that of May 2013 they are now doing the Harmony test for twins as well :) I have an appt with my doctor at 9w6d and the test says for 10w and later so I am going to ask for it.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

~Brandy~ said:


> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> I'm on :cloud9: right now! My Harmony Test results are in. Negative for all the disorders the test tests for (Down's, Trisomy, a few others I can't remember off the top of my head) and I'm having a girl!!! So excited!
> 
> Congratulations :)
> 
> 
> They cant do that test with twins :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong but I could have sworn they just started doing the Harmony Test with twins..Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! I just found out that of May 2013 they are now doing the Harmony test for twins as well :) I have an appt with my doctor at 9w6d and the test says for 10w and later so I am going to ask for it.Click to expand...

Alright! 
Ya, I thought I seen that was a new thing on their website.. ;)


----------



## alaskanwhitec

blessedmomma said:


> :( I probably wont be getting the verifi done. I was informed that the only way they really do it is if there is high risk indicated with the nuchal translucency scan and first tri blood screen. im certainly not hoping those will be high risk. the good thing is they scheduled my nt scan for sept 11th which makes me 13+4. the closer you are to 14 wks the more accurate the nub theory is. the specialist who does mine is the top one in the state. I had him last pregnancy and he was right about gender last time. I was only 12ish weeks then too so it would have even been less accurate. I will definitely be asking again :)

That's weird... I wasn't high risk for anything, just 35 years old.


----------



## ~Brandy~

How long did it take you to get the results back alaskan?


----------



## blessedmomma

alaskanwhitec said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> :( I probably wont be getting the verifi done. I was informed that the only way they really do it is if there is high risk indicated with the nuchal translucency scan and first tri blood screen. im certainly not hoping those will be high risk. the good thing is they scheduled my nt scan for sept 11th which makes me 13+4. the closer you are to 14 wks the more accurate the nub theory is. the specialist who does mine is the top one in the state. I had him last pregnancy and he was right about gender last time. I was only 12ish weeks then too so it would have even been less accurate. I will definitely be asking again :)
> 
> That's weird... I wasn't high risk for anything, just 35 years old.Click to expand...

yeah I have heard other dr's doing it for that too. my nurse told me they don't usually do it like that here. she said I would be able to talk to the specialist about it, so there is a chance. but I don't know how much of a stink I want to raise if he doesn't want to do it. when I reminded the nurse I was 35 and would be 36 soon she didn't think it was advanced maternal age. she said I was still on the cusp. boo.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

~Brandy~ said:


> How long did it take you to get the results back alaskan?

I had the blood draw the afternoon of the 13th and they called me the morning of the 26th. On their site it says 7-10 business days ;)


----------



## alaskanwhitec

blessedmomma said:


> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> :( I probably wont be getting the verifi done. I was informed that the only way they really do it is if there is high risk indicated with the nuchal translucency scan and first tri blood screen. im certainly not hoping those will be high risk. the good thing is they scheduled my nt scan for sept 11th which makes me 13+4. the closer you are to 14 wks the more accurate the nub theory is. the specialist who does mine is the top one in the state. I had him last pregnancy and he was right about gender last time. I was only 12ish weeks then too so it would have even been less accurate. I will definitely be asking again :)
> 
> That's weird... I wasn't high risk for anything, just 35 years old.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I have heard other dr's doing it for that too. my nurse told me they don't usually do it like that here. she said I would be able to talk to the specialist about it, so there is a chance. but I don't know how much of a stink I want to raise if he doesn't want to do it. when I reminded the nurse I was 35 and would be 36 soon she didn't think it was advanced maternal age. she said I was still on the cusp. boo.Click to expand...

Wow..that sucks :( I'm sorry to hear that. I've heard if you give birth as a 35 year old or older that makes you eligible. I'd be mad...You should have a right to have that test...


----------



## alaskanwhitec

How are all you ladies doing/feeling these days? Quiet in here ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

I am feeling a lot better. ms is starting to let up. still exhausted. cant wait til I get to see the baby next week <3

how is everyone else???


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I'm so happy my morning sickness is completely gone, I got a little energy back and feeling great. ;)


----------



## Butterfly67

That's great the ms is clearing up for you two, hopefully I am not far behind. I have my NT scan on Thursday :argh:


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

Hi Everyone.....

I have my next appointment tomorrow and I hope I get to see my peanut again - not sure if she is doing an ultrasound or the doppler. My doctor recommended the Harmony test so I think I will have my blood drawn tomorrow.

Hope you all had a great Labor Day! I enjoyed the time off from work!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

I had a fab labor day. ate too much though and about made myself sick! finally started feeling better and they brought out the cake :lol: DH about had to roll me home


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Ha! ^
Now that the morning sickness is gone my new hobby is eating...I'm so darn hungry. Just snacking all day long...I would gladly choose food over :sex: right now, lol...I can feel the weight gain will commence this trimester for sure! Tee hee..


----------



## blessedmomma

me too! im hungry all day but get full really quick. I keep trying to eat the same amount as before and overstuffing myself into misery. I do fine all day til dinner time. I need to learn to eat a smaller dinner and a snack before bed.

Alaskan- I see your LO just turned 3 <3


----------



## alaskanwhitec

blessedmomma said:


> me too! im hungry all day but get full really quick. I keep trying to eat the same amount as before and overstuffing myself into misery. I do fine all day til dinner time. I need to learn to eat a smaller dinner and a snack before bed.
> 
> Alaskan- I see your LO just turned 3 <3

I'm trying this approach, eating healthy 5 days out if the week and giving into my cravings 2 days out of the week to keep my sanity :) 

Annalise did just turn 3 :) I got her off the breast and out of diapers and now I'm about to do it all over again! Lol...could have been worse. Could have had two on the booby and two in diapers so guess I can't complain ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

sounds like a good plan lol

I still have 2 in diapers and my youngest is still on the boob. he turned 1 on march 6. im hoping to wean him off by the time the next one comes.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

It was hard having to wean her off, it was our bonding time. I probably would still be nursing her if I wasn't pregnant. She fought it, but we did it :)

Today was my pig out day. Just had some Thai fried rice :) I feel like I'm 10 lbs heavier already! Lol... Will get on the treadmill tomorrow to make up for it and eat lots of fruit, try to counteract it before it sticks. Tee hee...


----------



## blessedmomma

I have a feeling he is gonna be a bear to wean. he likes to nurse way too much. even though he only nurses at his nap and bedtime he is hanging on tight to those two times lol. I heard your milk supply can naturally drop around 16 weeks or so and some babies will wean themselves. im hoping that's how it goes for us. I heard its ok to keep going unless you have had preterm labor before and I have, so that also makes me nervous to let him go to the end. I will have to be strong and just do it if he keeps going til about 20 weeks. 

mmmmm sounds yummy!!!


----------



## preggers37

Hi I am 37 and pg with number 2 I have an 11 year old daughter so it is kinda like starting all over again. I have been feeling really sick, tired and lethargic. I am due March 26, 2014. I look forward to hitting 16 weeks so I can start to get more done. Look forward to connecting. I was nervous about being older because I had my daughter at 25. I am learning it is more and more common and can be such fun and new adventure. Good Luck!


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome and congrats preggers! <3

im ready for morning sickness to just go. I finally had a great day yesterday and didn't need any Zofran all day. making up for it today. didn't sleep at all last night and now so very sick. boo. :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update- I just did my NT testing and both babies were well within the norm they were .6 on both!! Yay so happy!

During the ultrasound the little boogers wouldn&#8217;t sit still haha. The tech was having so much fun we spent 1.5 hours viewing them. She flipped it to 3D as well and we got to view them that way. She put all the pictures on CD it was really neat.

Her and the doctor told me they felt 75% chance it was B/G twin but that we were doing a blood test and would get the gender within 8-10 days so we shall see!!


The babies were measuring ahead of schedule at 11W6D.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay brandi! congrats sounds like a great ultrasound scan <3

mine is tomorrow and I am so excited :D


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Welcome Preggers ;)

Glad to see you ladies had scans/have some coming soon. I'm dying to see my lil princess on the screen. I haven't seen her since I was 10 weeks and was only for a few short minutes to comfirm dates. I won't be able to see her again until October 14th. I'm counting down the days, lol


----------



## blessedmomma

my NT scan was fab! baby is healthy and was all over the place <3

dr is guessing :pink: based on nub theory and they did do the verifi test!! :happydance: I was so happy when they offered it. so we will get those results back in a week or two and know the gender for sure :cloud9:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

That's awesome news! They are offering the genetic testing ;) are you hoping for any gender in particular?


----------



## blessedmomma

of course either is great. a boy would be nice since our 4 younger ones are boys I think he would fit in nicely. but our girls are 13 and 14 so it would be nice to add some more girliness to our home. my boys want another boy and my girls want a girl. my girls have threatened to paint their brothers nails for quite some time so they will be over the moon to get a baby sister. DH and I are very excited that the baby is probably a girl. that would mean all the baby clothes we have would mostly be useless, but that's ok. we have gotten off easy that way with having 4 boys in a row


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had my NT scan on Tuesday and the twins looked great and passed the NT test. They were all over the place dancing! We are so lucky it's the 4th time we have seen them I LOVE IT!

I took Harmony test while I was at the genetics counselour as well so we should have the gender and test results in 8-10 days. They thought by appearance that they were b/g twins.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Blessed mama, I literally had just sold/gotten rid of all my baby girl stuff under 2T weeks before I found out I was pregnant, lol...so got to buy all new stuff...(smh) but its always fun ;)
Brandy, boy and girl twins? That's awesome! I can't wait to see you get confirmation ;)

Me...I'm quite depressed...Before I got pregnant I lost 85 lbs. I worked really, really hard to lose the weight too. I'm up 6 lbs and I've really struggled not to overeat or eat anything that isn't healthy too. My goal was to not gain more then 20 lbs and I'm not feeling I'm going to be able to achieve that if I still have 22-23 weeks to go. I hate to sound ungrateful to be pregnant but it's hard when you have body and self esteem issues to go through the pregnancy weight gain...

Thanks for letting me get off my chest, tee hee


----------



## blessedmomma

lol that's how it goes! I got rid of some things after each of my boys. we still had quite a bit so didn't have to get much, but still.

try not to stress about weight too much hun! I know that's easier said than done. I lost 60 lbs before I started having kids and gained that 60 lbs back and lost it during and after my first 3 pregnancies so I know how you feel. I have only gained and lost about 20 lbs with the last 3 pregnancies, but I know its easy for me to gain a lot so I have to watch it. sounds like you are doing great and I would try to not put too much pressure on yourself. you are gonna be stressed and stress the baby out. I have just come to realize pregnancy is not the time to worry about it :hugs:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Brandy and Blessedmama, am I reading your signatures right? Your having girls too?
How exciting....all these pink bumps!
Has anyone confirmed with ultrasound yet? I'm already buying girl stuff just based on the Harmony Test results, hope they are as accurate as they say they are, lol...


----------



## blessedmomma

lol yes we are def having a girl!!!! :cloud9: we are buying girl things as well. I think these tests are pretty accurate. the verifi website said between 97-99%

our anatomy scan isn't til October 25, but I feel positive these results were correct :)


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I'm counting down the days (22) until my 4D scan, I know the test is most likely very accurate but when you've been so used to seeing the bits for yourself first, you start to doubt...that's just my personality though, lol...
Have you picked out a name, or possible names?


----------



## blessedmomma

we have a few possible names, but not really looking that hard yet. so far on the list is Sophia, Olivia, veronica, Vanessa, and a few others. of course by the time we pick one it could be something completely different. looooove your girls names :cloud9: very pretty!!!

it does feel weird knowing this early, like it could still change lol


----------



## alaskanwhitec

blessedmomma said:


> we have a few possible names, but not really looking that hard yet. so far on the list is Sophia, Olivia, veronica, Vanessa, and a few others. of course by the time we pick one it could be something completely different. looooove your girls names :cloud9: very pretty!!!
> 
> it does feel weird knowing this early, like it could still change lol

I like all those names, very pretty...Vanessa kinda jumped out at me though (tee hee)

I asked my doctor had she had the Harmony Test gender portion be wrong for any of her patients yet and she said "no," but then I'm thinking the gender portion is so new...I'm almost about to shell out $75-$125 for an elective scan just to ease my mind, but my man said save the $ for baby stuff instead and wait another 3 weeks for the 4D scan and I know he's probably right but I'm getting a bit neurotic over it. How embarrassing it would be to have to tell everyone on Facrbook and my family that I was wrong about the sex and all the cute girly stuff already bought or on its way in the mail...Ugh! I need to have faith in science but I'm a doubting type of gal...I see the cup half empty :( I need to seek professional help for that, I know, lol...


----------



## blessedmomma

lol I would have to agree on waiting. that's a lot of money for reassurance! I would much rather spend it on baby items lol. we don't have much longer til our next scan. mine is scheduled for oct 25th I think, so further than yours. I tend to believe the blood test over what they see in the scan though. I figure if we tell everyone its a girl and find out later it was wrong, its not like it was our mistake- but the test or the ultrasound tech who got it wrong. so I wouldn't be embarrassed. we could even have everything saying one gender and until the baby is born nothing is definite!


----------



## Butterfly67

Seem to be a few girls due then. I'm convinced I'm team :pink: too but scan is on 22 October so ill have to wait until then to find out :coffee:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone!! My real due date is 4/1 but since it's twins they are going to be born more like 3/4 per the docs so here I am :)


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you brandy??

and how is everyone??


----------



## AKMelissa

Did you have one of the tests you were asking about done? I'm in Soldotna, AK and am also curious about those tests. When my doctor mentioned CVS and amnio I asked if there were less invasive options and she said "Not really." But then I found out about the Harmony, MaterniT21 and Panorama and really want to have one of them done. Did you find somewhere in Anchorage that offers them??


----------



## ~Brandy~

AKMelissa said:


> Did you have one of the tests you were asking about done? I'm in Soldotna, AK and am also curious about those tests. When my doctor mentioned CVS and amnio I asked if there were less invasive options and she said "Not really." But then I found out about the Harmony, MaterniT21 and Panorama and really want to have one of them done. Did you find somewhere in Anchorage that offers them??

Any doctor can do the maternit21 test all tests get sent to one lab in California call sequenom. But usually the tests are administered or ordered by a Maternal Fetal Medicine doctor.


https://alaska.providence.org/locat...ens/Pages/Maternal-Fetal-Medicine-Clinic.aspx


----------



## ~Brandy~

~Brandy~ said:


> AKMelissa said:
> 
> 
> Did you have one of the tests you were asking about done? I'm in Soldotna, AK and am also curious about those tests. When my doctor mentioned CVS and amnio I asked if there were less invasive options and she said "Not really." But then I found out about the Harmony, MaterniT21 and Panorama and really want to have one of them done. Did you find somewhere in Anchorage that offers them??
> 
> Any doctor can do the maternit21 test all tests get sent to one lab in California call sequenom. But usually the tests are administered or ordered by a Maternal Fetal Medicine doctor.
> 
> 
> https://alaska.providence.org/locat...ens/Pages/Maternal-Fetal-Medicine-Clinic.aspxClick to expand...

Oops sorry here is the name of the doctor 

https://providencealaska.netreturns...=name&Facility=Maternal Fetal Medicine Clinic


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Sorry haven't been on in ages...
My doctors office here at Prov does them, the Anchorage Womens Clinic.
Hope that helps ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

how is everyone doing???

akmelissa- I hope you figure out how to get the test :hugs:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I'm doing real good ;) almost in my third trimester, so exciting..
I also booked a 4D scan for 12/14 since my screening ultrasound was a miserable experience. Didn't see the gender, even though I had the Harmony Test saying girl, I want more proof, lol...plus an excuse to see the baby in a more of a bonding experience type session...
Looking forward to the holidays ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

Alaskan- I hope you have a good 4d! my 20 wk was ok but they went to get a 4d pic and her face was buried in the placenta so no 4d pics of her. boo


----------



## alaskanwhitec

blessedmomma said:


> Alaskan- I hope you have a good 4d! my 20 wk was ok but they went to get a 4d pic and her face was buried in the placenta so no 4d pics of her. boo

Same here ;)

Baby didn't want to show any face or genitalia, and the tech didn't make but a few seconds of an attempt anyway so it wasn't what I'd hoped for but the important parts were successfully completed, checking out the heart and other organs so grateful for that but I want to see more and in a more calm setting. This tech I'm seeing in 2.5 weeks guarantees a potty shot or brings you back free...if the Harmony Test was wrong I don't even know what I'm gonna do with the tons of girl stuff I have, my gosh! Lol...but I've felt girly vibes since day one, I'd feel like I was living in the Twilight Zone if it was anything other, tee hee...

I've continued to work out 3-4 times a week, and I'm trying my very best to eat normal portions and I've gained 12.5 lbs, I think I'm pretty happy with that. I have records of my weights from my last pregnancy and I was up twice that nearly at this gestation so doing alright I guess :)

Feeling so much better then I did in my first trimester it's like night and day. I was so tired, nauseous, moody, you name it. I'm feeling darn good right now, liking that. I have an urge to clean constantly, and organize, more so then normal so I'm taking advantage of it while it lasts..

Sorry I'm rambling but it's been awhile. I've been doing most of my chatting in the March Monkeys Facebook Group :)


----------



## blessedmomma

I definitely agree! feeling so much better now. I have bursts of energy here and there, but its short lived and I wear down fast when I start doing something


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone! Alasakan I hope you have a wonderful scan and its all you hope for :) 

Because I am high risk and carrying twins I have a scan every 2 weeks and they can become very long and cumbersome but I love seeing the girls! My next one is Tuesday (tomorrow) morning. They usually take about 2 hours so when they are over I spend the rest of the day with a back ache haha.

Hope everyone else is doing well and having a very uneventful pregnancy.


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow that is a lot of scanning Brandy!

I have my next one at 28 weeks then every 4 weeks as am also classed as high risk...

Touch wood all going OK here, trying to get my house renovated which is proving stressful, and trying to do more than I am able to!

Hope you get a good 4d scan alaskan :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had my scan today and the girls are measuring 1.2 and 1.4lbs! Doctor is very happy with the progress so I am super excited :)
 



Attached Files:







Clifford_Brandy 11-26_12.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1









Clifford_Brandy 11-26_10.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## blessedmomma

brandi- beautiful! great to hear they are healthy <3

butterfly- hope everything turns out good at your scan :)


----------



## alaskanwhitec

~Brandy~ said:


> I had my scan today and the girls are measuring 1.2 and 1.4lbs! Doctor is very happy with the progress so I am super excited :)

Those are awesome weights for twins, great job...very healthy babies ;)


----------

